# Choncie puppy to dog



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Here on this thread I will be posting pictures of my golden retriever puppy at least 3 of them once a month. Sometimes may have some nice or funny, etc pictures every two weeks. I will try to keep that same shoe in one of his three monthly updated pics for size comparison. Will be posting pics until he is a full grown adult with his finial coat. Thankyou, and hope you enjoy, this wonderful little puppy to adult.
PS: That is a size 9 shoe in mens


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Update 8/31/09 8 weeks old*

Here are three pictures, he is 12.7 pounds.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

OMGoodness he is too cute 
-i love golden Pups


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

adorable...


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

oo i did this with my gsd puppy!


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awww he's so cute!
 I can't wait to see him get bigger!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

* Update 9/13/09 Now at 10 weeks*
He is now 10 weeks old, and 14.8 pounds.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Woah! He's huge! What are you feeding that thing?!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Euphemism said:


> Woah! He's huge! What are you feeding that thing?!


 LOL, just nutro large breed for puppies. Yea he is growing, I wish he could just stay a puppy forever,


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

He is so sweet! He is so much bigger now, wow. But still equally as cute.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Updates 9/29/09 12 weeks old and about 20 pounds*

Here are the three update pictures, with those shoes again 
He is getting bigger

he looks a bit darker in some of those


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow his coat has really changed! He's so handsome


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Not the same crazy dramatic jump in apparent size like before, but he is definitely getting some color!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

OHH he is so handsome!!!!!!! that cute little face!!!!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Sooo soft and pretty!!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Update 10/14/09 14 weeks old and 26 lbs*


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

He looks great.
his coat color is looking really nice!!!!
he has gotten so big!!!
such a cutie pie


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*UPDATE He is 16 weeks old and 30 pounds*


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*UPDATE 12/6/09 He is 21 weeks old*

*IF YOU CLICK ON THE PICTURE YOU CAN SEE A LAGRE VIEW OF IT.*


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

He truely is Beautiful! I would love to some day have a Golden but I'm content now with my 3.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! what a handsome boy, he just keeps getting more and more beautiful!!!


/Amanda


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

cherryhill said:


> WOW!!!! what a handsome boy, he just keeps getting more and more beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> /Amanda





Deron_dog said:


> He truely is Beautiful! I would love to some day have a Golden but I'm content now with my 3.



Thank You, both of you. His hair is usually a bit straighter but he hasn't had a bath in a week, tonight he is due, I give him baths once a week.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

* UPDATE: He is now 30 weeks old, and around 50-60 pounds, will get a exact weight next week at the vet.* Also the first 5 photos he is very muddy, he was playing outside in the mud w/other dogs, the pictures after the first 5 is the day after bath.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I should start doing this with Kowalski my Lab Mix, but its hard to get him to stay still long enough to get pics of him LOL. I put something next to it he has to chew on it! Again beautiful Dog!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> I should start doing this with Kowalski my Lab Mix, but its hard to get him to stay still long enough to get pics of him LOL. I put something next to it he has to chew on it! Again beautiful Dog!


 Yep, its nice to just be able to look at how he as grown, and show others. Also I like just going to this page to see the differences, rather than looking through 1,000's of pictures on my computer. 
And thank you very much


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the pictures. That was so cool to see him getting bigger like that! Goldens are the best!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What a fun looking dog, and handsome to boot!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

*UPDATE: 36 weeks old. Noo, 9 months old already, time is flying. haha
I don't care how old he is, still super young, and getting better every single day. *

PS: We just got done playing frisbee so he is really tired as you can see.




























*LOOK HOW BIG HE IS COMPARED TO HIS SHOE NOW*


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Great Pictures! He is getting big  Again Handsome boy.


/Amanda


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

thank you cherry hill
and yes everyone this is the update


----------

